
The HTTP 500 Solution - newscasta
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2015-11-27-the-HTTP-500-solution.html
======
jessaustin
Somewhat agree with comments on TFA that 500 is in a sense more rude than 400.
The point stands, however, that one owes no details to obnoxious requests.

